
Show HN: SumEval – Multi-language evaluation framework for text summarization - icoxfog417
https://github.com/chakki-works/sumeval
======
syllogism
Thanks for this. I couldn't believe I had to use that Perl script when I
wanted to play with some summarization ideas previously.

~~~
icoxfog417
Yes, I also feel so (why Perl script now)! I hope this tool makes the
evaluation of text summarization easier.

------
gregman1
Multi language

